
Ask HN: An alternative to TI EZ430-Chronos watch/dev board? - slim
I just found out that the chronos will not be produced by texas instrument anymore. Is there an alternative? a freely programmable hackable watch<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;processors.wiki.ti.com&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;EZ430-Chronos#MetaWatch_by_Fossil.2FTI
======
haspoken
This looks good:

[https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/](https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/)

This I just stumbled across:

[https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/12/31/18-ttgo-t-
wristband-...](https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/12/31/18-ttgo-t-wristband-
diy-arduino-programmable-smart-bracelet-features-esp32-pico-d4-sip/)

~~~
slim
thank you

